# Solved: Disabled Local Admin Account by Mistake



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

I Have a Microsoft Server 2008 Enterprise and was not yet joined to the domain. By mistake I disabled the Administrator Account. By any chance, how can I enable it again??

Thanks.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

You can use same account to enable it, using which you have disabled it previously.


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

I disabled it with the Local Administrator Account


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you know the password for the local admin account? Open a command prompt and enter "net user acministrator \active:yes" without the quotes.


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks mate


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

mark his reply as "Solution or Answer" so that others can benefit !


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll just mark the thread as 'solved'........


----------

